# Would You Prefer Army Medical College to RMC?



## Amphetamine (Oct 12, 2012)

I have to decide between joining RMC and AMC, most of the friends and relatives from whom I have asked for advice have told me to join AMC.
Can someone here guide me as to in what ways Army Medical College is better/worse than RMC-for a student that gets admission
as an NC.(Nust cadet) The overly strict atmosphere helps or just annoys the hell out of students? How can it affect one's prospects?

I would really appreciate your reply(ies).


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm just gonna leave a little note here, neither of the college is superior to other. Both are equally good institutes and so it all comes down to the personal preference. If I were you, I would have gone for Rawalpindi Medical College. But then again, its just my personal choice. Primarily I guess because AMC is way too strict for me and I need at least a little space to breathe if i am to produce good results.


----------



## Amphetamine (Oct 12, 2012)

^I exactly thought like that,but I've paid my dues for AMC now. I guess if the discipline applies to the teaching staff too,it would be a 
good thing.But just to be safe i'll apply for UHS too.


----------



## razakhan (Aug 18, 2015)

can you please tell me your "admission story"... i really wanna get to amc.. help would be appreciated


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

both colleges are good and have their own pros and cons...amc aint strict at all esp for nustians he only strictness there can be is fine on abesntees etc that also rarely happens

- - - Updated - - -

lol wth a 2012 post brought onto first page


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

If AMC is still affiliated with NUST, then they're both at an equal level. But if the affiliation with NUMS is a real thing, then I'd suggest you for RMC.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

The OP posted this thread 3 years ago. He would have already made a choice and would have even given his 3rd Year (2nd Professional) Final Exams.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Razakhan to blame! 
Someone tell him the admission story!


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

I would really love to know the 'admission story' too .


----------

